# Peg Perego Skate harness



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

My DS is 6.5 months old, and I think I may have to buy him a new stroller. I have the Peg Perego Skate, and my DH adjusted it so that our DS could sit upright. I noticed that the harness will come off easily. There is a tab in the back of the harness that is supposed to fit into a slot. When I put the tab into the slot, I can easily pull it out. I'm afraid that if my DS leans forward, he will pull the tab out of the slot thereby rendering the harness unsafe to use. Am I just doing it wrong? I read the instructions, and the picture shows the tab of the harness is supposed to go in the slot. This can't surely be the way it is supposed to be, could it? If so, I don't feel safe with him riding in this stroller at all. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure one of Peg Perego's stroller selling points is that the harness unhooks from the back so the child can move around but are still held in by the waist/crotch part of the buckle. It lets them sit more upright and look around but if it's tightened properly they can't get up or jump out.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Ditto Friday. That's how it's supposed to work. The harness is still attached to the stroller around teh child's hips/crotch, they cannot get out. They can just move around more.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

yep, what they said. we had a PP stroller with the floating harness for a while, and DS loved the freedom!


----------

